# 7 month puppy left in cold 24/7... Is this OK?



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Had a conversation with someone today. She tells me she's having problems with her 7 month GSD. She leaves him outside 24/7, and has done so since she got him at 10 weeks. she claims that he recently started barking all night, and doesn't know why. (Duh, refrain from stating the obvious)

Her pup sleeps in a little "igloo" shaped dog house.

The past week, the temps here have been 10-20 degree F

Is it safe for a puppy to be out in such frigid temps 24/7?

You thoughts?


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

She should rehome the puppy. He certainly doesn't have much of a life. I would not leave a puppy out in those temperatures, but I wouldn't leave a puppy outside anyway.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Although socially unacceptable by most standards, the dog will be fine. I remember when my boy was that little he would've preferred to be out in the cold most of the day. As long as the dog has some shelter from the elements and gets food/water it will survive. Sure its not a life that MOST of us would want for a dog, but its a better life than many dogs get.

If she brought him inside...he wouldn't bark as much most likely, but she won't do that. Also useless to call animal control as the dog isn't being abused in any way...a lot of people in this world have outdoor dogs.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

She's a moron. Some people are too stupid to be trusted with plants, let alone pets. 

Jelpy


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

My wife is furious.
She wants to sneak into her yard and steal it. LOL


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I don't like leaving my dogs out when the temps drop below 40. With this latest cold spell I have even left the blanket on my horse 24/7 normally I would take it off during the day. I'd rather keep the dogs in & the horse blanketed than deal with a sick animal.
As the animals get older arthritis plays a role as well, no need to leave an animal out in extreme temps.


----------



## OffgridAlex (Dec 11, 2012)

poor thing, doesn't sound much fun but my 4 month short haired duke seems completely oblivious to cold. He will happily spend hours lying in the snow. I think they are pretty hardy but I would be too soft to let duke sleep outside in those temperatures.


----------



## bryant88 (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't think its a good idea. You should take it and make them think it ran off. Thats no way to treat a dog someone deserving that will take care of it should get it.


----------



## LynneLittlefield (Nov 30, 2012)

Those igloo dog houses are not insulated and there for not proper housing. Turn them in to the humane society or dog control. My neighbors also thought that was a proper home for their dog until animal control gave them a ticket and made them get suitable housing.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

This just makes me angry like seriously? If you are just going to get a dog and leave it outside 24/7 from the moment you get it till it dies what is the point??? Ive heard people say "oh its going to protect the house... Ya right! It will protect its backyard not the house as its not IN the house duh! 

Also ya, they may be able to stand up to the cold but that doesnt mean that they should nor does it mean they should be in it 24/7! Call animal control and or speak to your neighbor and tell them whats what and get that dog to a better environment!


----------



## BamasPride (Jan 3, 2013)

That sucks for the poor dog I know allot of people who's dogs have been outside there entire life and seem fine as for me my boy stays in my apartment with me and people think I'm crazy to have such a big dog living in the house but he is no different than a lil dog but he is better behaved lord if Bama acted like some of these little dogs people would get hurt but that something different a for leaving a dog outside like that I wouldn't do it but to each his own I guess


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I just saw a weather article earlier that said that pups and short haired dogs shouldn't be left out long in these temps. Personally, I wouldn't keep a dog outdoors in this area where it gets cold (or at all). There are people that do, though. Without bedding in that 'igloo' I don't know how much good it is. GSD's are working, herding dogs, though. I'm sure in Europe many are kept out in kennels 24/7 without issues. However, they probably have adequate shelter from the elements. Keeping a dog out all the time is different than having an indoor dog that's suddenly out in the cold. I don't agree with it personally, but I doubt animal control will do much. I don't see the point in having a dog just to keep it in the back yard.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Not that I'd ever do this to any animal I own, but I'd think if the igloo was properly insulated and provides adequate shelter that he'd be fine. Think all the wild animals that survive out there in this cold weather and survive. 

If you're worried... give animal control a call. If the dog's barking all night.. I can't see how the neighbors haven't done that yet though. I know I would.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

It is so sad that people do stuff like this. So all this poor pup has known so far in life is being stuck in one place. Very sad indeed. One good thing is it is probably used to the cold by now, but that really don't make it right  If it was me I would anomalously turn them in to animal control.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The dog is aclimated to the temps by now. His undercoat must be very, very thick. Sad for his mental state that he's left alone, but physically, I bet he's pretty darn healthy and hardy(relative to the nutrition he eats).
I'm taking care of some cats right now, and one is an outdoor feral. He's in extreme snow/frigid temps and fends for himself other than me going there to put some kibble out and fill up the heated waterer. I feel so bad for him, but he obviously is surviving somehow. 

I saw old swaybacked horses today with snow on their backs. At the next farm the horses had bright hot pink blankets on. I don't know if the old swaybacks had a lean-to or barn, they were just standing outside in the snow, regardless.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Several years ago, my neighbor's bitch had 4 puppies in an igloo dog house -- no bottom, a little straw. Temps were -10 degrees. Pups were never brought in the house. They all survived the winter. The dam used to lay on top of the igloo. 

I bring mine in at night. When I let lngrid out the other day, she put her nose in the bucket of fresh water and did not drink. Instead she buried her head in the snow on the top of their shelter. It was 7 degrees out there! They love the cold. I bring them in for my peace of mind. But, they really do do fine out there. 

And "little" is better than big in this. If the dog house is small, it will allow the dog to keep warm/contain their body heat. If the dog house is too big, they will have a tougher time of it. 

Because mine our out in the winter during the day, I put straw in their houses. If it is too warm for them, they drag the straw out. 

If the dog has fresh unfrozen water, and shelter, and is being fed a bit more, it will be fine. 

Some people think that out door dogs are not loved or cared for. They can be. Most horse owners love their horses as much as we love our dogs if not more (I know that sounds crazy). Their animals live in a barn, not in the house. They train them, ride them, buy them toys, and treats, and blankets, and spend a small fortune on every type of equipment, training, supplements, shampoo, grooming supplies, and the list goes on and on and on. They have groups, they have clubs, they show them on many different levels. To suggest they are not loved because they live in a barn is ridiculous. To suggest the owners do not appreciate them, their personalities, their quirks, their strengths is also ridiculous. Many do not do well alone in a barn, so they have two horses, and if they cannot afford two horses, they will have a goat or some other critter live in the barn with them. 

I am more concerned with the puppy being alone than being outside. But many of us leave our dog alone inside a house for 10+ hours per day. No one seems to have a problem with that, even if the dog is totally crated for all of that time and at night too. 

As for stealing the dog, that is point blank wrong, and I hope that depending on the cost of the dog, it can also be a felony. If you think a dog is abused or neglected, call the authorities, and accept their judgement. If you do take it upon yourselves to be judge, jury, and executioner, I hope you are caught and sent to prison.


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

I let Elly May out the other night and it was arround 20F out. She went and sat at her post for about 15 minutes and than did her one bark signal to come in.



bryant88 said:


> You should take it and make them think it ran off. Thats no way to treat a dog someone deserving that will take care of it should get it.


If you did that around here in the sticks of Tennessee you'd be one busy dognapper. Where I come from originally people call the Police on people who leave their dogs out 24/7.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

selzer said:


> ...Some people think that out door dogs are not loved or cared for. They can be...


Both of my childhood dogs were outdoor dogs because my father did not want the dogs in the house 24/7. The first dog, a GSD/Rottie mix would come in when it was very cold or very warm, but he loved it outside. He had a huge run, a nice sized and insulated dog house, a heated water bowl, and the run has tarping around it to keep the wind from buffeting too much and a partial roof to keep the snow/rain out of the one side. 

The second dog is a Chow/Husky mix. When we got him from the shelter, we did it specifically because he had been on the street for so long that he didn't like being indoors. In the winter, it gets too hot for him anyways, due to the long, thick coat he has, to stay indoors for long. He would rather be outside than in. He has the same setup as the first dog. 

We loved these dogs to pieces. They got lots of love and interraction from all members of my family. They were/are well socialized, healthy, and happy. They got/get special meals on holidays, Gotcha Days, and every Sunday. 

As for the puppy, I feel that is way too early to be left out in the cold. I would call AC just to be sure that the area is set up for that dog to be outside in the cold. I definately wouldn't steal said dog.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

I think its 'safe', as in the pup will survive (not THRIVE though), but the pup is probably cold!  Who would wanna keep their puppy locked outside all the time anyways?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It all depends on what you do with the pup. Some dogs can thrive being outdoors 24/7. How about herding dogs, that actually work herding sheep or cows? Are they not thriving? And if they have to be out in the weather for hours on end, sometimes it is probably better that they are not predominantly in the house where it is geared for those of us who do not have a double coat. 

Dogs can be just as neglected inside, and inside they will not get the benefit of the sun. They are finding with kids in certain lattitudes that they must be given extra vitamins because they have very little sunlight. I think that may be true for critters too.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Mostly depends on breed, I am sure they didnt keep the foundation gsd in heated kennels and they did ok to produce every dog on this forum. I had a malamute/timberwolf as a kid and an idiot neighbor witha black standard poodle with painted toenails called animal control on us because our dog was seemingly to her always outside in the cold. If she was inside she was at the door wanting outside, shes a malamute/ wolf.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Have a look at this  (Obviously leaving the pup out with out human contact isn't great but it shouldn't harm him physically)
I think a lot of it also depends on that the dog is fed well to keep warm - same as horses, if the temperature drops you gotta up the feed to help them keep warm as that uses extra energy 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lectroidmarc/5826928791/sizes/z/in/photostream/
Not my picture but on Flickr as "available to everyone"


----------



## onedogman (Jan 13, 2013)

LynneLittlefield said:


> Those igloo dog houses are not insulated and there for not proper housing. Turn them in to the humane society or dog control. My neighbors also thought that was a proper home for their dog until animal control gave them a ticket and made them get suitable housing.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Many of the igloo dog houses are insulated. I couldn't go to sleep knowing my dog was sleeping in weather that cold, even in an insulated dog house, but many GSDs can actually handle it. I'd not turn someone in without talking to them first. At one time keeping a dog outside 24/7 was the norm.


----------



## jourdan (Jul 30, 2012)

As much as most people don't like leaving their dogs outside 24/7 the dogs don't mind at all. If my yard was fenced better my Avery would be out 18 hours a day. He's got the long thick coat and would prefer to be outside all day. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

LynneLittlefield said:


> Those igloo dog houses are not insulated and there for not proper housing. Turn them in to the humane society or dog control. My neighbors also thought that was a proper home for their dog until animal control gave them a ticket and made them get suitable housing.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This is actually not true. The igloo houses ARE insulated and one of the best houses on the market for dogs. Dogs survive and thrive all over the world outdoors. The police dogs here are KEPT outdoors. I highly doubt animal control ticketed them for having an igloo. I'd love to know what you think is a better doghouse as you said they had to buy. If the dog has food, water, and shelter, they are not and can not require specific brands. 

Many countries and states are much. Colder than 10 - 20F. All those skinny short haired little sled dogs in Alaska seem to do well with wood houses and straw on 3 foot chains. They actually don't really use breeds like huskies and whatnot. Seems like every pit in a backyard in the ghetto here thrives with their short coats. 

German shepherds do fine in temps much colder if acclimated. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

selzer said:


> As for stealing the dog, that is point blank wrong, and I hope that depending on the cost of the dog, it can also be a felony. If you think a dog is abused or neglected, call the authorities, and accept their judgement. If you do take it upon yourselves to be judge, jury, and executioner, I hope you are caught and sent to prison.


Of course, she was only expressing her anger. Would never do anything like this.

As far as the pup goes.... Well, it turns out the owner also has 3 adult Rotties, and 2 adult GSD's. They're all out there 24/7. 
Lot's of property, and they run free.

The "problem" the owner was having, has to do with the barking all night. Otherwise, I understand the pup is thriving.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I find this so sad. I just remember Niko at that age and how much he hated to be left alone.

There is a mixed breed dog that lives a couple miles from me. He is always on a chain, has a homemade wood doghouse. I have no idea if it is insulated. His water dish is sometimes out, and sometimes not. It has been so cold here, below zero F at night. I have never, ever seen anyone anywhere near the dog. I believe he spends his entire life at the end of that chain.

Whether or not being left outside in the cold is survivable, I don't see that as the point. How is that a good life? Don't we have a responsibility to treat animals as sentient beings, with emotional needs as well as physical ones?


----------



## LynneLittlefield (Nov 30, 2012)

Rerun said:


> This is actually not true. The igloo houses ARE insulated and one of the best houses on the market for dogs. Dogs survive and thrive all over the world outdoors. The police dogs here are KEPT outdoors. I highly doubt animal control ticketed them for having an igloo. I'd love to know what you think is a better doghouse as you said they had to buy. If the dog has food, water, and shelter, they are not and can not require specific brands.
> 
> Many countries and states are much. Colder than 10 - 20F. All those skinny short haired little sled dogs in Alaska seem to do well with wood houses and straw on 3 foot chains. They actually don't really use breeds like huskies and whatnot. Seems like every pit in a backyard in the ghetto here thrives with their short coats.
> 
> ...


What I wrote was correct. The plastic igloo type house that my neighbors used for their dog was not good enough per my local humane society and they were giving a court appearance ticket for it. Maybe the igloo houses where you live are different but the ones here are not suitable for shelter here. Do you work for a human society?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

It is pretty hard to change the mentality of someone who thinks it is fine to have 6 at large dogs, particularly Rotties and GSDs on her property. I hope she has a good fence and good insurance. May be an interesting question of "why". Any person of ill intent who has a gun or poison can take care of that problem if they are for "protection"


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> It is pretty hard to change the mentality of someone who thinks it is fine to have 6 at large dogs, particularly Rotties and GSDs on her property. I hope she has a good fence and good insurance. May be an interesting question of "why". Any person of ill intent who has a gun or poison can take care of that problem if they are for "protection"


I agree


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I doubt the pup has the coat to survive the harsh temperatures. The pup is alone, without littermates to curl up to for warmth and no underground den out of the cold. Unless the dog house is properly insulated, the pup is in danger.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wild Wolf said:


> I doubt the pup has the coat to survive the harsh temperatures. The pup is alone, without littermates to curl up to for warmth and no underground den out of the cold. Unless the dog house is properly insulated, the pup is in danger.


7 months old is old enough to develop an undercoat, especially if it's never been inside. Anthony posted the people have several dogs, so the pup isn't alone.


Anthony8858 said:


> As far as the pup goes.... Well, it turns out the owner also has 3 adult Rotties, and 2 adult GSD's. They're all out there 24/7.
> Lot's of property, and they run free.
> 
> The "problem" the owner was having, has to do with the barking all night. Otherwise, I understand the pup is thriving.


----------



## jasHans (Jan 14, 2013)

in terms of the cold i think he'd be fine when my gsd was 5 months he'd just go to the backyard and play in the snow and lay there, I think the real problem here is the dogs emotional state and how hes just being left there 24/7....now that is just wrong


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Physically he's okay I'm sure. Mentally & emotionally? Not so much.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Yes, physically, the dog will be fine. It is below 0 F here today and my GSD is as energetic as a puppy out there. She loves it. 

Short haired pointers are used as sled dogs and they spend the winter outside with insulated doghouses at temps that drop down to 50 below 0. Not saying they like it, but they survive. 

I actually rescued a young puppy- 8 weeks old, from a cardboard box in my neighbor's backyard when I was in college. The poor thing was crying and crying and it was below 0 temperatures. I climbed the fence and we brought the pup inside to warm up. When the nieghbors came home I told them that I had their puppy and was ready to chew them out but it was a strange situation and we ended up keeping the puppy and naming her Alice and finding her a good home. That qualified as animal abuse, but there were circumstances there that made me not pursue with Animal Control. 

Keeping a dog outside is not cruel by itself. Putting an 8 week old puppy outside in a cardboard box by herself- that is cruel. The pup could literally have frozen to death.


----------



## Justaguy (Nov 20, 2012)

Personally I don't agree with leaving dogs outside but in some countries having a dog in the house don't fly.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm sure it gets done, but I could never do it. Mine went out yesterday, peed, lifted there legs because it was cold and were ready to come in...all within 5 minutes.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I am not for keeping animals outside. I figure if I am cold, they will be cold too. But, I also have to agree with those of you who say the pup will be OKAY physically. If he's been out there all his life so far, by now, I am sure his body has adjusted to the temperatures. What I would be concerned about is the lack of human contact and socialization for a breed like this.


----------



## Jack9211 (Nov 2, 2012)

I'd have top put the couch out there for my dogs.....they spend alot of time there !


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

You can call your local animal control and ask for a "welfare check" -- they will make sure the dog isn't hypothermic and has appropriate shelter and bedding (straw) in the dog house. 

If the weather has been consistently cold, the dog is probably acclimated. But where I live the weather has mostly been warmish and then we had a sudden drop in temp in the last week.

I got worried about little Jack Russell that lives on a chain a mile or so from my house, so I called an ACO who I knew to ask her what could be done (she works in a different county than where the Jack Russell is).

Also, the original post said that the owner of the dog had said the young dog had been barking at night recently--that could be a sign that the dog is uncomfortably cold.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Anthony8858 said:


> My wife is furious.
> She wants to sneak into her yard and steal it. LOL


 
She should! I would... oops the dog accidently got away... 

Well technically nothing will happen to GSD in cold weather. We lived with dogs back in Russia super cold winter and dogs were fine. Of course back there they don't really believe in having large dogs inside the house and they are there ONLY to guard the property so yeah... In this case the dog is left alone outside and has no job to do whats the point thats just torture!


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

In MANY areas, legally a dog only needs a 3 sided shelter, fresh water, and food. An igloo would not be illegal in most areas.


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

if you feel that the pup needs help, then get a proper dog house with hay/straw for the dog, and bring it over to the owner, its very possible the owner doesnt understand what is needed to keep an outside dog and maybe has no money to do it right.. you could also offer to train the pup, free of charge of course, to just get the pup some human interaction.... become friends with the owners, and offer to take her pup for walks and train the pup while on walks, this way the pup gets some sort of help from someone, instead of just sitting in the yard .... most states, by law, if the dog has a dog house of any kind, and water and food that is good enough per animal laws in most states... approaching the owner with kindness and offers to help might work out better for the pup and owner...


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

julie87 said:


> She should! I would... oops the dog accidently got away...
> 
> Well technically nothing will happen to GSD in cold weather. We lived with dogs back in Russia super cold winter and dogs were fine. Of course back there they don't really believe in having large dogs inside the house and they are there ONLY to guard the property so yeah... In this case the dog is left alone outside and has no job to do whats the point thats just torture!


After finding out that the owner also had a couple Rotties, and another GSD, puppy napping no longer an option. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DFrancis1 (Sep 6, 2005)

I agree to call animal control, to at least check up on the conditions. But I've been in your situation before. My co-worker kept asking me advice about her Husky. She left it outside 24/7 because as she put it "It's a snow dog, they're not supposed to be inside where its warm, that's just what kind of dog they are." I was amazed at her stupidity and always gave her the "I don't really know" response to questions after that remark. She then bought a Shiba Inu puppy at only 5 weeks old - again another "snow dog", so it got left outside too. It ended up dying shortly after and she couldn't figure out why. She blamed the breeder. Couldn't have been a 5 week old puppy exposed to the elements. Idiot. Sometimes I think you should have to have a license to own a dog - or at least take an IQ test! LOL


----------



## onedogman (Jan 13, 2013)

DFrancis1 said:


> I agree to call animal control, to at least check up on the conditions. But I've been in your situation before. My co-worker kept asking me advice about her Husky. She left it outside 24/7 because as she put it "It's a snow dog, they're not supposed to be inside where its warm, that's just what kind of dog they are." I was amazed at her stupidity and always gave her the "I don't really know" response to questions after that remark. She then bought a Shiba Inu puppy at only 5 weeks old - again another "snow dog", so it got left outside too. It ended up dying shortly after and she couldn't figure out why. She blamed the breeder. Couldn't have been a 5 week old puppy exposed to the elements. Idiot. Sometimes I think you should have to have a license to own a dog - or at least take an IQ test! LOL


Amazing that anyone would buy or sell a 5 week old pup. 
I know of people in my neck of the woods that keep huskies outside 24/7 & I live in an area that has been knowb to reach -25f. There are times that animal control has to be given a call first, but as a general rule I think the principals should converse first.


----------



## RowdyDogs (Nov 12, 2012)

BlackthornGSD said:


> If the weather has been consistently cold, the dog is probably acclimated. But where I live the weather has mostly been warmish and then we had a sudden drop in temp in the last week.


I think this is really the most important factor, aside from adequate shelter. If it's normally 40F and then a winter storm blows in and it drops to 10F for a few nights, it is dangerous to leave dogs outside unless you have really excellent shelter for them to keep warm. However if it is consistently 10-20F, the dog is going to be acclimated and can do with less, at least if it is a hardy breed. Obviously a breed with no coat like a greyhound isn't going to acclimate to 10F. 

I personally don't understand why people have pet dogs they keep outside all the time, but it isn't inherently cruel and it sounds like this pup has social interaction and is old enough to be okay in cold temps. Not how I'd keep it, but unless you know they're not providing adequate shelter, food or water, then that's their prerogative.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

If the puppy is barking, then it doesn't sound to me to be happy about being outside and is bored. Growing up, our dogs were outside dogs that were allowed to come in to visit, but lived primarily out of doors. While they CAN, the GSDs I've seen that are out all the time seemed starved for affection/attention as there just wasn't enough human contact for them to be content outside. Even if people aren't actively interacting with indoor dogs, they still get to be WITH their people which is huge to them. My old dog doesn't necessarily want to play the whole time we're home, but he certainly follows me everywhere I go and will tuck himself up against me to sleep while I read or watch TV. Those options aren't available to outside dogs, sadly.


----------



## lennoxbradley88 (Apr 23, 2012)

I worry about leaving my dogs outside here in L.A. when I go out and the temp is nothing close to 20 degrees...I would certainly not leavea 7 month dog outside in that weather.


----------



## Sawwahbear (Dec 11, 2012)

I don't get why everyone is freaking out, sure, your used to your cozy baby lives with the temperature at 70 degrees your entire life where ever you go, as if you never left your moms uterus. but if the Eskimos and there dogs can survive in Alaska sleeping in snow there entire lives, I think your "horrible" neighbor's dog will live. 

seriously mind your own business.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

This thread does provide comic relief. People are all for bringing up the wolves when they talk about feeding their dog. They want to feed dog like they are wolves but are afraid for them below 20 degrees??? What do you all think the wolves do? Hybernate??? Or does the government go and provide heated wolf houses so they do not freeze their wittle pawses off. 

Since wolves have only one litter per year, it is entirely possible that a pup will till be with his dam at seven month old. But they have left the den far behind by now. If the bitch has found a new den, she probably doesn't have any leftover pups with her, as she will be looking to whelp a new litter. 

Don't get me wrong, I don't think that people should get a single pup and leave it alone by itself in a back yard until it dies. But the post about it not having its litter to keep it warm -- c'mon, if this pup was seven weeks old, we would not be having this conversation. A seven week old pup cannot manage these temperatures and will die. A seven month old pup can. 

I agree with the MYOB. If the dog has water and some type of shelter, then leave it be. If the neighbor brings it up, suggest she crate the dog in the house at night. If the area has a noise ordinance and it is bothering you, and your own dogs never let out a peep, than call the authorities, and a healthy ticket might encourage her to bring the pup in. 

They are hardy working dogs, not hairless lap dogs. They were bred to work, outside, all day long, in every kind of weather. It actually could be easier on them to stay outside 24/7 then to be in and out and in and out.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Sometimes we really have to think about what calling the authorities will do in the end. If AC takes the dog away, it will go into a kennel, and more than likely not make it out of that kennel alive. It will freak out that all its known its whole life (outdoors, food, some family interaction) has been taken away and will probably become completely unadoptable unless a rescue comes along and pulls it.

Is living in a shelter better than what the dog currently gets? Lets be serious...if we try to force our own standards of living on every person out there, we'll be calling AC on people that are feeding their dogs Pedigree, Iams, Science Diet, or table scraps and not the higher quality kibbles we do or going completely raw. If you're going to start nit picking how people raise their dogs, and yet whine about how over crowded the shelters are, what other choice do we have?

Its funny to me...people want all these freedoms and protections of said freedoms when it comes to their own home/property. But yet when they find something that they personally don't agree with, the first thing they want to do is have the government step in and take those freedoms away from other people. I'm not saying I agree with the way this person is raising their dog, but there are much worse things being done to dogs than leaving them outside in the yard.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Oh, our shelter has some indoor runs, where the dog have to pee all over the floor and they hose them out. And they have outdoor runs. The outdoor runs are very small, completely outdoor, and they shove a plastic dog house in there that takes up a good portion of the run. My guess is the runs are 10 x 5 feet. The dogs are out 24/7 and that is all year round. It does go down to -10 around here though last year was really warm.


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

No it is not ok. It is out and out cruel. I would lock them out there all night in those temperatures


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Sorry, but I had to chuckle at 40 degrees F being described as "extreme temperature." 

(Maybe I misread?)


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

m1953 said:


> No it is not ok. It is out and out cruel. I would lock them out there all night in those temperatures


With the proper sleeping bag and tent, they should probably be ok too. I mean don't the boy scouts have to sleep out in 0 for one of the badges? I know some of the sleeping bags are made for way cold. 

It really isn't as extreme as you think. You are just conditioned against the cold. I wouldn't be a bit surprised if dog had computer sites, they would be grousing about how hot their people keep their houses and how they just can't seem to get comfortable inside.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I go snow camping all the time. Yes, in a tent where the nights have gotten to 10 degrees before.  The local boy scout troop my son was in just went camping this last weekend.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

selzer said:


> With the proper sleeping bag and tent, they should probably be ok too. I mean don't the boy scouts have to sleep out in 0 for one of the badges? I know some of the sleeping bags are made for way cold.
> 
> It really isn't as extreme as you think. You are just conditioned against the cold. I wouldn't be a bit surprised if dog had computer sites, they would be grousing about* how hot their people keep their houses and how they just can't seem to get comfortable inside*.


Rocket finds the coldest spot in the house, which is our dropped entry that's tile and it's over a crawlspace part of the house NOT over the basement. It is so drafty and cold there at this time of the year, my feet will actually ache if I stand on it in socks for longer than a few minutes. He sleeps there on that cold, hard tile every night.  When we come back from running he refuses to stay inside until he's "cooled down..."


----------



## Sawwahbear (Dec 11, 2012)

selzer said:


> With the proper sleeping bag and tent, they should probably be ok too. I mean don't the boy scouts have to sleep out in 0 for one of the badges? I know some of the sleeping bags are made for way cold.
> 
> It really isn't as extreme as you think. You are just conditioned against the cold. I wouldn't be a bit surprised if dog had computer sites, they would be grousing about how hot their people keep their houses and how they just can't seem to get comfortable inside.


hahaha, so true!


----------



## dpc134 (Jan 14, 2013)

This thread is hilarious!
I can't believe how people judge anybody who keeps their dog outside. A GSD has no problem staying and thriving outside in extreme temperatures. Some of you people need to use common sense instead of accusing people of being cruel to their pets for leaving them outside. 
I know several people who all keep their large dogs in a crate inside the house for 10 hours during the day and then 8 hours during the night, leaving 6 hours to sit on the couch! And these people think I am cruel for having my GSD outside in a 20 x 10 kennel with insulated dog house!


----------



## wwtruck11 (Nov 30, 2012)

Just out of curiousity aren't animals designed to be outside?


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

wwtruck11 said:


> Just out of curiousity aren't animals designed to be outside?


The problem is most people that leave the dog out 24/7 forget about them. If the dog isn't going to be part of the family, just get a lawn ornament. Even though most animals can tolerate extreme temperatures isn't it your obligation to provide proper care for the animal? 
Horses are designed to be outside but if there is a bad storm I lock him in the barn, if the temperatures drop below 20 with wind chills I put a blanket on him. The first night it got so cold, I went outside he stood there like a perfect gentleman no halter or lead rope while I put the blanket on.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

kiya said:


> The problem is *most people* that leave the dog out 24/7 forget about them. If the dog isn't going to be part of the family, just get a lawn ornament. Even though most animals can tolerate extreme temperatures isn't it your obligation to provide proper care for the animal?
> Horses are designed to be outside but if there is a bad storm I lock him in the barn, if the temperatures drop below 20 with wind chills I put a blanket on him. The first night it got so cold, I went outside he stood there like a perfect gentleman no halter or lead rope while I put the blanket on.


How do you know this?


----------



## dpc134 (Jan 14, 2013)

kiya said:


> The problem is most people that leave the dog out 24/7 forget about them. If the dog isn't going to be part of the family, just get a lawn ornament. Even though most animals can tolerate extreme temperatures isn't it your obligation to provide proper care for the animal?
> Horses are designed to be outside but if there is a bad storm I lock him in the barn, if the temperatures drop below 20 with wind chills I put a blanket on him. The first night it got so cold, I went outside he stood there like a perfect gentleman no halter or lead rope while I put the blanket on.


How do you know that "most" people that leave their dogs outside forget about them? I have not seen that where I grew up and where I live now. Also, how can you say that keeping a dog outside doesnt allow it to be part of the family? 
We all want our dogs to be healthy and happy. Every cicumstance is different. There are poor owners who keep their dogs inside and there are poor owners who keep their dogs outside.
To judge everybody who keeps their dogs outside as not taking care of them and that they should get lawn ornaments instead is ridiculous.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Because most people treat thier dogs like dogs, not family members. I'm not going to get into an arguement about this.


----------



## Cunningham GSDs (Sep 21, 2011)

selzer said:


> Several years ago, my neighbor's bitch had 4 puppies in an igloo dog house -- no bottom, a little straw. Temps were -10 degrees. Pups were never brought in the house. They all survived the winter. The dam used to lay on top of the igloo.
> 
> I bring mine in at night. When I let lngrid out the other day, she put her nose in the bucket of fresh water and did not drink. Instead she buried her head in the snow on the top of their shelter. It was 7 degrees out there! They love the cold. I bring them in for my peace of mind. But, they really do do fine out there.
> 
> ...


:thumbup: Thank you Selzer! Well said and I wholeheartedly agree! I was reading and reading all of the posts and thinking....does no one let there dogs be dogs anymore? I have four German Shepherds and they are both indoor and outdoor dogs. Some have more priviledges than others which is completely correct in a pack structure...the word "Fair" doesn't exist in dog language. I love them all, they are all well bred, and happy and well socialized and spoiled and given oodles and gobs of love and toys and time, and they spend ALOT OF TIME OUTSIDE! Two of them like to come in and visit but clearly feel more comfortable outside. 

I agree stealing a dog is a felony!!!! I am shocked that people would suggest it. AND if it is a GSD, he won't allow you in his yard let alone allow himself to be stolen....ridiculous! None of mine would allow anyone, even someone they know that is not in our family, anywhere near their fenced in acres.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

AGH! WHY! Just why would someone do that?!?!?


----------



## AJT (Jun 20, 2012)

Obviously I'm throwing myself into this fray by saying, what is wrong with treating dogs as dogs? Do we have to treat them as family members? Is there a stigma? And I mean this as an inquisitive question rather than instigating an argument.

In my opinion, the culture and attitudes of the U.S. has elevated pets, particularly dogs and other animals, to family member status with many people investing a great amount of time, money, and heart. But it is not a universal perspective in the U.S. let alone around the world. 

Now I spoil my dog rotten and she is such a part of my family (as all my previous dogs were) that she is a family member. Yes, she lives inside in relative comfort.


----------



## dpc134 (Jan 14, 2013)

I think that people who treat their dogs like family members and not let them be dogs, are being selfish. These people want their dogs to be like a human sitting on the couch all day watching TV. 
The best way to treat a dog is to let them be dogs and ensure they have the necessities to maintain a healthy life style. This could be inside or outside as long as they are provided food, shelter, and companionship. 
I have 100 acres of property with plenty of room for my dog to play and run outside, along with a 10 x 20 kennel with an insulated dog house. I would feel bad for my dog if I kept her inside.


----------



## ImJaxon (Jan 21, 2013)

I constantly tell my GF if I was a billionaire, I would start a ranch and we'd have our own version of a SWAT team that would go and rescue animals from people who shouldn't have them. Animal abusers and those who kill dogs and cats and what not for fun to see what it's like would get their own street justice. I can only hope to become a billionaire some day.

For the record, my dog is a DOG. He loves being a dog. We don't want him to be a human. What we want is for humans to treat things with respect. Yes, it's fine to have a dog outside, I grew up with all outside dogs, but there are guidelines and this thing called common sense.

Clearly my comments above are reserved for people who like to skin cats and drag dogs behind pickup trucks until they die.

Those folks would get a real dose of reality.


----------

